# Watching TV on Ubuntu



## chris (Aug 29, 2014)

On Windows i used AVerTV Volar GO to watch TV. It connect to STB with RCA Video Audio Connector.

AverMedia AVerTV VOLAR GO TV Tuner Card - AverMedia : Flipkart.com

But the device is not working on Ubuntu as AverTV don't have Linux drivers. Previously i used Pinnacle TV Tuner (PCI card), I switched to AverMedia USB device when i switched to Windows 7 as Pinnacle software did not support Win 7. It worked on Linux with very bad quality video on tvtime. I read old card (bttv driver) work on linux, but i don't want to go for old device as from my experience video quality was bad. I am not sure it was due to my hardware at that time, i had no GPU, it was like 3 years ago.

Anyone know what is the best way to watch TV on Ubuntu ?


----------



## JGuru (Sep 8, 2014)

Checkout the following link for TV viewing software in Ubuntu.

List of Software for Watching Live TV Channels on Ubuntu | UbuntuHandbook

Only certain TV tuning cards are supported in Linux!!


----------



## chris (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks JGuru. Most of those programs are for internet TV watching, that is not possible in India as we don't have much channels that are accessible through these programs and slow net speed and bandwidth limit make it impossible to use. So only way is to get something that work with cable provider. "Me TV" is something close, but that is for DVB-T and related, i think it is only possible for those who use free-to-air/satellite not STB.


----------

